

10 Reasons You Should Quit your Job - kiteloop
http://offshoreodysseys.com/blog/2011/08/01/10-reasons-you-should-quit-your-job/

======
masterj
This is a fantastic article. I'm sad it didn't get any traction here. Maybe
resubmit it with a better title?

